# رسوم جدارية مسيحية تصوير من تركيا قديم فظيعة يا شباب تعالوا



## مورا مارون (30 أغسطس 2008)

*aya sofia*








*jesus and hisopposable thumb*​ 










*christ and john the bastist* ​
*
انشالله يعجبوكم 

سلام المسيح* 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أغسطس 2008)

*روووووووعه ميرررسى يا مورا وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 أغسطس 2008)

ايقونات تحفة بجد

الف شكررررر​


----------



## مورا مارون (31 أغسطس 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ايقونات تحفة بجد​
> 
> 
> الف شكررررر​


 

*اهلااااا بيكي يا اجمل فراشة* 

:36_3_9:​


----------



## مورا مارون (31 أغسطس 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *روووووووعه ميرررسى يا مورا وربنا يباركك​*


 

:ab2:​


----------



## bonguy (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*طبعاً مقدرش اقول اكتر من انها روعة , بس كنت احب اذكر حاجتين اولاً وبعد اذنك طبعاً يا مورا ان المفروض العنوان يكون رسوم جدارية مسيحية من اليونان القديمة لأن تركيا دي مجرد دولة استعمارية اسلامية قامت علي اشلاء الشهداء اليونانيين الارثوذكس الشرفاء , وثانياً بس افكركم ان كنيسة اجيا صوفيا دي كنيسة تم بنائها قبل الاستعمار التركي وبعد الاستعمار التركي تم تخريبها ثم جعلوا منها مسجداً لأقامة الشعائر المحمدية ومن اجل تحقيق ذلك قاموا بطلاء صور المسيح والقديسين بالجص وبعدما تولي مصطفي كمال اتاتورك تم تحويل الكنيسة من مسجد الي متحف....وشكراً ليك مرة تانية يا مورا




اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ايقونات رااااائعه 
مرسىىىىى يا مورا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## nonaa (4 أكتوبر 2008)

صور جمييله يا مورا
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## مورا مارون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

bonguy قال:


> *طبعاً مقدرش اقول اكتر من انها روعة , بس كنت احب اذكر حاجتين اولاً وبعد اذنك طبعاً يا مورا ان المفروض العنوان يكون رسوم جدارية مسيحية من اليونان القديمة لأن تركيا دي مجرد دولة استعمارية اسلامية قامت علي اشلاء الشهداء اليونانيين الارثوذكس الشرفاء , وثانياً بس افكركم ان كنيسة اجيا صوفيا دي كنيسة تم بنائها قبل الاستعمار التركي وبعد الاستعمار التركي تم تخريبها ثم جعلوا منها مسجداً لأقامة الشعائر المحمدية ومن اجل تحقيق ذلك قاموا بطلاء صور المسيح والقديسين بالجص وبعدما تولي مصطفي كمال اتاتورك تم تحويل الكنيسة من مسجد الي متحف....وشكراً ليك مرة تانية يا مورا​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ايقونات رااااائعه
> 
> مرسىىىىى يا مورا
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 

الله عليك يا كوكو شو انك دايما حاضر متواضع ومشجع


ربنا معاك 

شكراااا​


----------



## مورا مارون (5 أكتوبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> صور جمييله يا مورا​
> 
> تسلم ايدك​


* شكراااا نونا ربنا معاكي حبيبتي*​


----------



## bonguy (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*كلامك فوق راسي يا مورا بس احب الفت نظرك لتلات حاجات, الحاجة الاولي ان صحيح الكنيسة في تركيا دلوقتي بس اساساً شعب تركيا ده من نسل المغول اللي كانوا عايشين في اسيا والمنطقة اللي فيها (دولة تركيا) دلوقتي ملك اليونان اصلاً والكنيسة كنيسة يونانية....دي حاجة الحاجة تانية بقي صحيح تركيا دولة علمانية لكن المسيحيين فيها كام الف واحد بالكتير (ده طبعاً غير مجموعة من الارمن عادوا للمسيحية قريب بعد ما اخفوا مسيحيتهم طوال عقود بسبب الاضطهاد في التركيا للمسيحيين) وبعدين المسيحيين في تركيا واللي هما بضعة الاف زي ما قولتلك دول جاليات عايشة وبتشتغل هناك في تركيا يعني مش اتراك ولا حاجة , والكنائس القديمة اللي في تركيا اللي هي اصلاً بترجع للعصر اليوناني اغلبها مندثر ومحطم تماماً ده حتي بابا القسطنطنية مجرد بطريرك شرفي ملوش رعية.

الحاجة الاخيرة انا مش بكره المسلمين ولا حاجة انا بس بكره الاضطهاد والعنصرية سواء في الاسلام او اليهودية او حتي المسيحية....ومعلش بقي طولت عليكي بس بجد صور رائعة والف شكر ليكي بس عايز اقولك ان باقي الصور في كنيسة (او مسجد وممكن تقولي متحف) اجيا صوفيا طليت بالجص , شكراً ليكي مرة تانية.




اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_روعه خالص
مشكوووووووووووره


​_


----------



## عادل يوسف بطرس (8 أكتوبر 2008)

طبعا الصور روعه لانها تعتبر تحفه تاريخه واما ماجاء بصدد تركيا في بداية القرن الماضي فانها كانت من الدول التي اضطهدت المسيحيه  وما مذابح السريان في طورعابدين وهكاري وغيرها وكذالك مذابح مسيحينا من الاخو الارمن هو الدليل على ما ذهب اليه الاخ بيشوي
على اية حال ماعلينا بالسياسه المهم تثبيت ايماننا المسيحي 
ونقول قول ربنا والهنا سيدنا يسوع المسيح وهو على خشبة الصليب
 يارب اغفر لهم لانهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون

مع التقدير


----------



## مورا مارون (13 أكتوبر 2008)

bonguy قال:


> *كلامك فوق راسي يا مورا بس احب الفت نظرك لتلات حاجات, الحاجة الاولي ان صحيح الكنيسة في تركيا دلوقتي بس اساساً شعب تركيا ده من نسل المغول اللي كانوا عايشين في اسيا والمنطقة اللي فيها (دولة تركيا) دلوقتي ملك اليونان اصلاً والكنيسة كنيسة يونانية....دي حاجة الحاجة تانية بقي صحيح تركيا دولة علمانية لكن المسيحيين فيها كام الف واحد بالكتير (ده طبعاً غير مجموعة من الارمن عادوا للمسيحية قريب بعد ما اخفوا مسيحيتهم طوال عقود بسبب الاضطهاد في التركيا للمسيحيين) وبعدين المسيحيين في تركيا واللي هما بضعة الاف زي ما قولتلك دول جاليات عايشة وبتشتغل هناك في تركيا يعني مش اتراك ولا حاجة , والكنائس القديمة اللي في تركيا اللي هي اصلاً بترجع للعصر اليوناني اغلبها مندثر ومحطم تماماً ده حتي بابا القسطنطنية مجرد بطريرك شرفي ملوش رعية.*​
> 
> *الحاجة الاخيرة انا مش بكره المسلمين ولا حاجة انا بس بكره الاضطهاد والعنصرية سواء في الاسلام او اليهودية او حتي المسيحية....ومعلش بقي طولت عليكي بس بجد صور رائعة والف شكر ليكي بس عايز اقولك ان باقي الصور في كنيسة (او مسجد وممكن تقولي متحف) اجيا صوفيا طليت بالجص , شكراً ليكي مرة تانية.*​
> 
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (13 أكتوبر 2008)

عادل يوسف بطرس قال:


> طبعا الصور روعه لانها تعتبر تحفه تاريخه واما ماجاء بصدد تركيا في بداية القرن الماضي فانها كانت من الدول التي اضطهدت المسيحيه وما مذابح السريان في طورعابدين وهكاري وغيرها وكذالك مذابح مسيحينا من الاخو الارمن هو الدليل على ما ذهب اليه الاخ بيشوي
> على اية حال ماعلينا بالسياسه المهم تثبيت ايماننا المسيحي
> ونقول قول ربنا والهنا سيدنا يسوع المسيح وهو على خشبة الصليب
> يارب اغفر لهم لانهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون
> ...


 


شو بكم يا شباب

بس انا جبت شوية رسوم جداريه


اسفة حرمت


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه







ده حزب رجالة ولا ايه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## مورا مارون (13 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعه خالص​​_
> _مشكوووووووووووره_
> 
> _
> ...


 



​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ايقونات تجنن وانا معاكى براحه شويه على  الينت انا حاسس انك بتضطهدها
انا بهزر معاك 
ديه بجد ايقونات تجنن


----------



## bonguy (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> *اهلاااا بلكمبيوتر المتحرك*​



*احم احم اخجلتم تواضعنا* :sami6:



> *ايه الثقافة دي يا واددددد   تجنننن*


:36_13_3: *متكسفنيش بقي*



> *بس اسمحلي نصيررر اصدقاء*


بصراحة فجأتيني اديني فرصة افكر:36_1_24:



> *بس*
> 
> *انا حسميك لمض يا واددددد*


*ايه ده انتي عرفتي اسم الشهرة بتاعي منين* :sami31:




> *اهلااااااااااااااااااااااا بيك *


 
*وانتي طيبة وعقبال مليون سنة *:291ep:​


----------



## ارووجة (14 أكتوبر 2008)

تحفةةةةةةةةة
ميرسي ليكي ياقمر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## jesuslove1j (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الصور جميله جدا بالفعل الرب يبارك حياتك أختى فى المسيح


----------



## مورا مارون (17 أكتوبر 2008)

jesuslove1j قال:


> الصور جميله جدا بالفعل الرب يبارك حياتك أختى فى المسيح


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أكتوبر 2008)

bonguy قال:


> *طبعاً مقدرش اقول اكتر من انها روعة , بس كنت احب اذكر حاجتين اولاً وبعد اذنك طبعاً يا مورا ان المفروض العنوان يكون رسوم جدارية مسيحية من اليونان القديمة لأن تركيا دي مجرد دولة استعمارية اسلامية قامت علي اشلاء الشهداء اليونانيين الارثوذكس الشرفاء , وثانياً بس افكركم ان كنيسة اجيا صوفيا دي كنيسة تم بنائها قبل الاستعمار التركي وبعد الاستعمار التركي تم تخريبها ثم جعلوا منها مسجداً لأقامة الشعائر المحمدية ومن اجل تحقيق ذلك قاموا بطلاء صور المسيح والقديسين بالجص وبعدما تولي مصطفي كمال اتاتورك تم تحويل الكنيسة من مسجد الي متحف....وشكراً ليك مرة تانية يا مورا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*احب  ان  اوضخ اكثر

ان  هذه  الكنيسة حدثت فيها العجائب

حيث  كلما حاولو  تدمير الصور  وينتهون تضهر الصورة  بشكل  تلقائي

و مما ادى  الى  تحويل الكنيسة  من  كنيسة الى  جامع

لكن بعد فشل  اخفاء  الصور  جعلوه  متحف

الان  هو  اجمل متحف في  تركيا

اذهبو اليه  وشاهدو الجمال  الموجود في  هذه الكنيسة

سلام ونعمة شكرا على الصور

الرب يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## مورا مارون (18 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> _*احب ان اوضخ اكثر​*_
> 
> _*ان هذه الكنيسة حدثت فيها العجائب*_​
> _*حيث كلما حاولو تدمير الصور وينتهون تضهر الصورة بشكل تلقائي*_​
> ...






*سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي على الصور..بجد حلوين 
بس عل حد علمي انه كنيسة hagia sophia هي صح بنيت بتركيا من قبل الرومان بس بعدين تم تحويلها الى مسجد في العهد العثماني و تم اخفاء جميع الصور المسيحية التي كانت مرسومة على جدران هذه الكنيسة و تبديلها بزخارف اسلامية عن الله و محمد ...لكنها حاليا متحف 
و دي الصور المرفقة بتبين كيف  تم التبديل بين الرسومات المسيحية و الاسلامية بس ازا بتلاحظوا انه صورة العذراء و المسيح لا تزال موجودة في الاعلى(على القبة) و لم يتم ازالتها.... *


----------



## مورا مارون (18 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي على الصور..بجد حلوين *
> *بس عل حد علمي انه كنيسة hagia sophia هي صح بنيت بتركيا من قبل الرومان بس بعدين تم تحويلها الى مسجد في العهد العثماني و تم اخفاء جميع الصور المسيحية التي كانت مرسومة على جدران هذه الكنيسة و تبديلها بزخارف اسلامية عن الله و محمد ...لكنها حاليا متحف *
> *و دي الصور المرفقة بتبين كيف تم التبديل بين الرسومات المسيحية و الاسلامية بس ازا بتلاحظوا انه صورة العذراء و المسيح لا تزال موجودة في الاعلى(على القبة) و لم يتم ازالتها.... *




ميرسي يا احلاا وردة حمراء في المنتدى
​


----------

